# CMHR's Rescue Patty



## Gini (May 9, 2009)

What a sucess story this is. This mare was from the Kalona auction and Mary Bennett fostered her for 6 + months. Putting weight on her and helping to gentle her. Thank you Mary! Also, thank you Kitty and Kelli in Durant OK for bringing this girl to the next level. She is going to join the Morris family as their son Cade's birthday present. They are celebrating his birthday in Durant as he didn't want a party until he had his pony. What a match this is!!

Both Cade and Patty are very lucky to have each other.

Here is Patty waiting to meet Cade.... [SIZE=14pt] *Thank you again Mary, Kitty and Kelli you are all awesome!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Mona (May 9, 2009)

Awww, now there's one special birthday gift Cade will never forget!






HAPPY BIRTHDAY Cade!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 10, 2009)

OMG, how AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie P (May 13, 2009)

Just LOVE these happy endings! or maybe I should say "BEGINNINGS"!!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 8, 2009)

ahhh I am so happy for Ms Patty! Any updates on how it's going in her new home? Pics of Patty and her new best friend?


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, that so sweet, I'm so happy Patty has found her forever loving home


----------

